# muscles bring you women? in the uk



## shogun.dog (Nov 1, 2013)

so thats my question, muscles bring you girl like in geordie shore or not i'm asking this because in my stupid country girls dont give a phuck about your psyque


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

We've got a massive thread on this already


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No, muscles do not get me girls. :crying:


----------



## shogun.dog (Nov 1, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> We've got a massive thread on this already


dont know it


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

shogun.dog said:


> dont know it


Search functions helpful


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Money brings girls mate ! Not muscle , most women tend to opt in for security in life so muscles means F all

Slags on a night on **** ! That's a whole different conversation


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

reza85 said:


> Money brings girls mate ! Not muscle , most women tend to opt in for security in life so muscles means F all
> 
> Slags on a night on **** ! That's a whole different conversation


Not for me...personality all the way!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

It does in the sense that i get more attention for it.

I actually dislike it, as on occasions it makes me feel like a freak being stared at, make of that what you will.

I lift to better myself, not to whore myself to anyone who takes a shine to it.

But it has it's plus sides, spoke to one lovely lass who was a laugh whilst shopping today.


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

No most women do not like muscles


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Very much so for me, very big difference.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

To the women you want to **** but not the ones you want to marry.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> We've got a massive thread on this already


I would imagine that 90% of new threads have been covered over the years


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

shogun.dog said:


> so thats my question, muscles bring you girl like in geordie shore or not i'm asking this because in my stupid country girls dont give a phuck about your psyque


take it from me, you dont want no geordie shore girls haha


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Definitely. Now a days if I walk into any place, I can tell I have presence. You will always get lots of looks (admittedly from boys and girls alike), but it makes you stand out.

I get approached by a lot more girls now I have size than I would before.. It's often a conversation starter as well for them (i.e. they'll make a comment on it to strike up conversation.) Again, this also happens with guys (nohomo).

That said, I'm not huge by any means. Much bigger than the average guy, but in a bodybuilding sense, still very small. I expect once you surpass a point, it stops being a benefit and actually goes against you.


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

Cannot bring myself to fancy a skinny man


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Handsome face, big knob, height, muscles. In that order.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Most women dont give a fuk people who dont train get women too yana


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

welshman said:


> To the women you want to **** but not the ones you want to marry.


Lol what does that mean?


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol what does that mean?


Who marrys women that want sex??

:lol:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

A fanny rat is basically a lad who is after all the fannies, d'you know what I mean? And is getting in to all the fannies


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Muscles will generally attract women who appreciate them. They dont make much difference to most women if your an ugly cvnt!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Cailin said:


> Cannot bring myself to fancy a skinny man


Welcome to the board


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

GodOfHormones said:


> Who marrys women that want sex??
> 
> :lol:


Now you've confused me more lol.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Lol what does that mean?


LOL, I didn't read that back before posting 

I meant the only women that come on to me because of my size tend to be the kind that are only good for a one nighter and not the kind I'd take home to meet the parents 

This is a sweeping generalisation of course and am sure it's not always the case, just my experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

welshman said:


> LOL, I didn't read that back before posting
> 
> I meant the only women that come on to me because of my size tend to be the kind that are only good for a one nighter and not the kind I'd take home to meet the parents
> 
> This is a sweeping generalisation of course and am sure it's not always the case, just my experience.


Oh I see.

I won't share my views but thank you for explaining


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

J_boyd85 said:


> No most women do not like muscles


They like a lurve muscle.... :wub:


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Welcome to the board


I think I'm going to like this place :thumb:


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

lukeee said:


> They like a lurve muscle.... :wub:


Yes they love a good pork sword


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

Depends on how shallow of a girl you are looking to fish. There's a damn good long list of qualities that I would prioritise in a man before muscles came into the equation of influencing whether or not they are attraction worthy


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

welshman said:


> I meant the only women that come on to me because of my size tend to be the kind that are only good for a one nighter and not the kind I'd take home to meet the parents
> 
> This is a sweeping generalisation of course and am sure it's not always the case, just my experience.


This is accurate for the majority of what I have witnessed and experiences from those I know


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> I won't share my views but thank you for explaining


Pml...so the diplomat...wish I had ur skill ....and fanny rat??? Seriously what happened to good old fashioned dating


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

J_boyd85 said:


> Yes they love a good pork sword


Trust you to lower the tone


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Cailin said:


> I think I'm going to like this place :thumb:


Wow long green bar for a newbie!!! Someone like u!!


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Wow long green bar for a newbie!!! Someone like u!!


As I'm a newbie, can you please explain, still trying to get the gist of posting here....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Cailin said:


> As I'm a newbie, can you please explain, still trying to get the gist of posting here....


Hey Cailin,

Normally it takes a while for a new member to get more than 1 green block below their username. As you have a long line it means someone with high rep power liked something enough to click on the star and rep you. Which gave you the other green blocks.

So you're either posting good things already, are funny, or someone gave you a welcome rep.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Pml...so the diplomat...wish I had ur skill ....and fanny rat??? Seriously what happened to good old fashioned dating


Hi Skye666, fanny rats do sometimes go on dates.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> Hi Skye666, fanny rats do sometimes go on dates.


In order to rat but the fanny needs to be gassed 1st


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Pml...so the diplomat...wish I had ur skill ....and fanny rat??? Seriously what happened to good old fashioned dating


Tbh I just can't be ****d arguing tonight lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> Hi Skye666, fanny rats do sometimes go on dates.


Oh I'm leased to hear that I thought all was lost for society! Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> In order to rat but the fanny needs to be gassed 1st


Gassed? How so


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> I won't share my views but thank you for explaining


Just my experience thus far, everyone is different though otherwise life would be dead boring


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Gassed? How so


Urban dictionary C&P

GASSED

when one's head has been filled with so many compliments, or has been hit on so much that their mindstate is erred with the belief they're better than everyone else....especially girls


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I've seen guys so beautiful looking they are actually intimidating,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

welshman said:


> Just my experience thus far, everyone is different though otherwise life would be dead boring


Very true


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

shogun.dog said:


> so thats my question, muscles bring you girl like in geordie shore or not i'm asking this because in my stupid country girls dont give a phuck about your psyque


Which country you from?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, if you're going of Geordie Shore, then:

- 1. looks

- 2. muscles

- 3. money

Normally in that order 'cause they need to notice you (looks), be attracted to what is "in" atm (muscles) and then they need you to buy them drinks all night (money).

I know, I go to the same bars that these plebs drink at and I don't get past stage one as I'm fugly! Shame, I've got 2 and 3


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

being goodlooking helps


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Urban dictionary C&P
> 
> GASSED
> 
> when one's head has been filled with so many compliments, or has been hit on so much that their mindstate is erred with the belief they're better than everyone else....especially girls


Over m head


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Geordie Shore Why-Aye!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tamara said:


> I've seen guys so beautiful looking they are actually intimidating,


Didnt know wed met..........


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Didnt know wed met..........


You wouldn't have noticed anyway!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> I've seen guys so beautiful looking they are actually intimidating,


What kind of bloke looks beautiful?! Fvcking Fanny's that's who. I look like desperate dan with a hangover and that's how my ho's like it


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> What kind of bloke looks beautiful?! Fvcking Fanny's that's who. I look like desperate dan with a hangover and that's how my ho's like it





















He's beautiful.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> He's beautiful.


I'm pretty sure that's two different people mate


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

tamara said:


> He's beautiful.


Is that your marine? He is very good looking, not my cup of tea though.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I'm pretty sure that's two different people mate


First picture is 2011 second one is present day. It's the beard!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> First picture is 2011 second one is present day. It's the beard!


Do you know him?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> First picture is 2011 second one is present day. It's the beard!


Why do you still have pictures of your ex?

And dont say for your little girl cos you wouldn't post them on here if that was the case


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Money brings girls mate ! Not muscle , most women tend to opt in for security in life so muscles means F all
> 
> Slags on a night on **** ! That's a whole different conversation


arms and chest to a drunk bird is like a mixed grill to an ethiopian.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Do you know him?


Sort of.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> Why do you still have pictures of your ex?
> 
> And dont say for your little girl cos you wouldn't post them on here if that was the case


Pfft he's not my ex, that little scrote isn't worthy of a mention.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> Pfft he's not my ex, that little scrote isn't worthy of a mention.


Who's that **** then?... thought he was your ex seen the 1 pic before


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> Sort of.


He looks a bit feminine in that first picture. In the second one he looks Asian or something. I wouldn't believe it was the same guy if you didn't know him


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> Who's that **** then?... thought he was your ex seen the 1 pic before


Yeah in adult lounge when we was on about gorgeous people or something like that. He's just a past conquest.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> Yeah in adult lounge when we was on about gorgeous people or something like that. He's just a past conquest.


Oh fair enough my bad. Looks decent in the send pic but a bit fruity in the 1st


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> Oh fair enough my bad. Looks decent in the send pic but a bit fruity in the 1st


Looks like a gladiator in the second pic grrrrr. Though OP that's not what attracted me to him, t'was his face!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

tamara said:


> He's beautiful.


That second pic is Rich Froning ain't it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SamG said:


> That second pic is Rich Froning ain't it?


http://www.examiner.com/slideshow/rich-froning-what-it-takes-to-win#slide=6

yes


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

ewen said:


> http://www.examiner.com/slideshow/rich-froning-what-it-takes-to-win#slide=6
> 
> yes


:thumbup: thought so


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

SamG said:


> That second pic is Rich Froning ain't it?


Oh my god I just googled him and that second picture came up in colour!!! What the fùck??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

two different guys then.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

tamara said:


> Oh my god I just googled him and that second picture came up in colour!!! What the fùck??


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

mal said:


> two different guys then.


Yeah, quite clearly was from looking at them, then I thought "I'm sure that's rich froning"


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

SamG said:


> Yeah, quite clearly was from looking at them, then I thought "I'm sure that's rich froning"


its quite clear ones hench and ones gay.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Muscles will always bring attraction from BOTH sexes!

Now where some meat heads get confused is HEALTH attracts!!!

In a normal setting muscle = health!

But if you get Billy Biceps and he walks around bloated with a red face! He then is confused that 99% find him nasty looking and blames the muscles! INCORRECT it's the fact that he looks ultra unhealthy and frankly like ****.

Lean muscle on a healthy body will ALWAYS trump an unhealthy looking physique but on the same hand a healthy looking body always trumps an unhealthy looking muscle bound body!

Also if it looks like you try too hard for you look then it wont be appreciated as much.

To put it in terms you guys can understand.....think when you see a girl with fake every thing wearing tons of make up and making pout faces at every chance!

Well guess what???! You guys all tanned up in tight clothes with perfect every thing and huge muscles give the same look. Now obviously some love it just like some love the artificial women but the MAJORITY will not.

Hope this helps ;-)


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

SamG said:


>


Do you know I actually said to my best friend a few months back that the two guys in the pictures look completely different. Like the one I met was the top one. No beard no nothing. The second picture was on his whatsapp at the time and I screen shotted it to compare to the pic that I had (the top one) I asked him to send more and was sent more. I haven't met this dude for over two years and even then I only shagged him so didn't pay attention to his face.

Tell me if these are fake pics as well then cos I honestly can not vouch for someone I met two years ago and I remember him as the first pic.

Are these fake??I can't check I'm on my phone


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

your just a bullsh1tter tbh.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

tamara said:


> Do you know I actually said to my best friend a few months back that the two guys in the pictures look completely different. Like the one I met was the top one. No beard no nothing. The second picture was on his whatsapp at the time and I screen shotted it to compare to the pic that I had (the top one) I asked him to send more and was sent more. I haven't met this dude for over two years and even then I only shagged him so didn't pay attention to his face.
> 
> Tell me if these are fake pics as well then cos I honestly can not vouch for someone I met two years ago and I remember him as the first pic.
> 
> Are these fake??I can't check I'm on my phone


Without doubt. Dunno who they are though don't recognise them. But if you've been sent all of these claiming they are one person surely you can see they are not?!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

SamG said:


> Without doubt. Dunno who they are though don't recognise them. But if you've been sent all of these claiming they are one person surely you can see they are not?!


I was sent those two above and a few more but they are rude. The picture of that gladiator looking guy was a whatsapp profile picture for a few weeks when I first saves his number again in my phone. I'm confused?? Find out if those two pics are fake. Put them through tineye reverse image search that's what I normally do but can't do it on my phone.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

tamara said:


> I was sent those two above and a few more but they are rude. The picture of that gladiator looking guy was a whatsapp profile picture for a few weeks when I first saves his number again in my phone. I'm confused?? Find out if those two pics are fake. Put them through tineye reverse image search that's what I normally do but can't do it on my phone.


The first and last pics look like the same man.

Maybe he just had that other man as his whatsapp pic because he likes him? Did he ever actually claim it was him?


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

geordie shore is sh!t


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The first and last pics look like the same man.
> 
> Maybe he just had that other man as his whatsapp pic because he likes him? Did he ever actually claim it was him?


He never sent me that picture he had it as his whatsapp picture and I enlarged it and screen shotted it when I put his number in my phone again a few months back. I deleted his number ages ago but when I heard off him again (online message) we exchanged numbers again and first thing I did was look at his whatsapp profile picture. I said to my friend that ain't the same guy that I met. So I asked him some detective questions, what hotel did I fùck you in? He knew, what outfit did I wear? He knew! What did I have for breakfast the next morning? Pan aux chocolate, he knew! It was pre arranged sex and the guy I met was the one in the first picture, no beard or nothing!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

tamara said:


> He never sent me that picture he had it as his whatsapp picture and I enlarged it and screen shotted it when I put his number in my phone again a few months back. I deleted his number ages ago but when I heard off him again (online message) we exchanged numbers again and first thing I did was look at his whatsapp profile picture. I said to my friend that ain't the same guy that I met. So I asked him some detective questions, what hotel did I fùck you in? He knew, what outfit did I wear? He knew! What did I have for breakfast the next morning? Pan aux chocolate, he knew! It was pre arranged sex and the guy I met was the one in the first picture, no beard or nothing!


That's what I'm saying lol. If he never actually said that the whatsapp picture was him then it's not really a problem.

It's a bit weird to have a pic of another man as his whatsapp pic maybe but then I have Robbie Williams as mine at the mo so who am I to judge lol.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

tamara said:


> Do you know I actually said to my best friend a few months back that the two guys in the pictures look completely different. Like the one I met was the top one. No beard no nothing. The second picture was on his whatsapp at the time and I screen shotted it to compare to the pic that I had (the top one) I asked him to send more and was sent more. I haven't met this dude for over two years and even then I only shagged him so didn't pay attention to his face.
> 
> Tell me if these are fake pics as well then cos I honestly can not vouch for someone I met two years ago and I remember him as the first pic.
> 
> Are these fake??I can't check I'm on my phone


That guy has exactly the same facial hair thing going on as me - the dude can't be all that bad with a sense of style like that!  :lol:


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

'The confidence that comes with a guy getting more muscular/stronger can go a long way.


----------



## shogun.dog (Nov 1, 2013)

gcortese said:


> Which country you from?


chile next to argentina


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

shogun.dog said:


> so thats my question, muscles bring you girl like in geordie shore or not i'm asking this because in my stupid country girls dont give a phuck about your psyque


I never had big problems in past when I was a skinny guy because I was not shy at all, so I was compensating my lack in body size with personality but I had to do all the job.

Now if I would be single again it would be much more easy. (I am married so I don't care)

I am not huge but my bigger body brings a lot of attentions.

It's happen to me very often that a woman does a comment and then tries to start a conversation with me and it happen pretty much everywhere I go.

But that's because from when I got bigger I dress tight so it's easy to see the V shape.

(not on purpose just all cloths got small lol)

I find it funny because that's not the reason why I started bodybuilding.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tamara said:


> He's beautiful.


So you believed those two pics are the same person? Well im no Sherlock Holmes, however its blatantly obvious the top bloke, doesnt have the arm musculature of the guy in the bottom picture.Or am I just super smart and your a div?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

essexboy said:


> So you believed those two pics are the same person? Well im no Sherlock Holmes, however its blatantly obvious the top bloke, doesnt have the arm musculature of the guy in the bottom picture.Or am I just super smart and your a div?


No she said, that she thought they was taken two years apart!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> No she said, that she thought they was taken two years apart!


Same difference.She still thought they were one person.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Same difference.She still thought they were one person.


Yes but two years apart

Being as you tried to separate the two on muscularity

Or are you saying that level of gains is none achievable in two years?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

tamara said:


> I've seen guys so beautiful looking they are actually intimidating,


Im always getting told this!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

There's only one way to clear this up. Meet him again ASAP and take a picture of us both together.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes but two years apart
> 
> Being as you tried to separate the two on muscularity
> 
> Or are you saying that level of gains is none achievable in two years?


Sure its achievable.Not for they Bloke in the top picture to end up looking like the bottom one though.I can see enough of his arms to see that he doesnt have the "right stuff"


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> Oh my god I just googled him and that second picture came up in colour!!! What the fùck??


Told you didn't I. I said it wasn't him last night.

He probably still looks like a mincer like he does in the first picture LOOOL


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

tamara said:


> There's only one way to clear this up. Meet him again ASAP and take a picture of us both together.


The jammy git


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Sure its achievable.Not for they Bloke in the top picture to end up looking like the bottom one though.I can see enough of his arms to see that he doesnt have the "right stuff"


Ahhh get you now


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Sure its achievable.Not for they Bloke in the top picture to end up looking like the bottom one though.I can see enough of his arms to see that he doesnt have the "right stuff"


no its not mate,that guy would not get to that level of muscularity/density in that timeframe,size yes but a more

softer look imo,looking at his genetics...nion impossible.She said it was him not thought;-)


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mal said:


> no its not mate,that guy would not get to that level of muscularity/density in that timeframe,size yes but a more
> 
> softer look imo,looking at his genetics...nion impossible.She said it was him not thought;-)


Mal.Im agreeing with you.Its possible(if you have the genes) but NOT for the bloke in the top picture.Read my post again mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought mal was agreeing with u !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I thought mal was agreeing with u !


So did I. Maybe we're super smart and Essexboy is a div?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Mal.Im agreeing with you.Its possible(if you have the genes) but NOT for the bloke in the top picture.Read my post again mate


I know mate just cementing your point.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Told you didn't I. I said it wasn't him last night.
> 
> He probably still looks like a mincer like he does in the first picture LOOOL


I feel like a doofus right now! I'm gonna meet this dude soon and fùck knows who's gonna turn up. My memory of the person I met 2 years ago was the top picture, no beard or fùck all.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

This is like infernals made up girlfriend thread lol


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

shogun.dog said:


> so thats my question, muscles bring you girl like in geordie shore or not i'm asking this because in my stupid country girls dont give a phuck about your psyque


yep, girls be mirin'


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

PaulB said:


> This is like infernals made up girlfriend thread lol


Was that him?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

PaulB said:


> This is like infernals made up girlfriend thread lol


I know! Do you have any idea how much this is bugging me? I can't stand the thought of looking like a liar or an idiot. I need to meet this guy so I can take a pic of us both together it's the only thing I can do!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Was that him?


Yes mate lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

tamara said:


> He's beautiful.


That's Rich Froning... not your marine... Would know that physique anywhere - Fittest man on the planet


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

tamara said:


> I know! Do you have any idea how much this is bugging me? I can't stand the thought of looking like a liar or an idiot. I need to meet this guy so I can take a pic of us both together it's the only thing I can do!


No photoshopping allowed Tamara.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> I know! Do you have any idea how much this is bugging me? I can't stand the thought of looking like a liar or an idiot. I need to meet this guy so I can take a pic of us both together it's the only thing I can do!


Why, so you don't lose face on an Internet forum? Who gives a sh1t?

Anyway I'm sure you and your make believe boyfriend had a wonderful time while it lasted.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Why, so you don't lose face on an Internet forum? Who gives a sh1t?
> 
> Anyway I'm sure you and your make believe boyfriend had a wonderful time while it lasted.


You bastard! I'm confused as hell. I know the warrior looking guy is not the person I met and I know I met the person in the first picture without the beard that's how I remember him. BUT 2 and a half years on and he has a beard now in the recent pictures I have of him I'm trying to compare them now, the eyebrows and the eyes are the same.

I don't like losing face where ever it is, Internet forum, amongst friends or whatever. If I don't prove this to be true how is anybody supposed to take anything I say seriously? I have no choice I have to have sex with him again!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

tamara said:


> You bastard! I'm confused as hell. I know the warrior looking guy is not the person I met and I know I met the person in the first picture without the beard that's how I remember him. BUT 2 and a half years on and he has a beard now in the recent pictures I have of him I'm trying to compare them now, the eyebrows and the eyes are the same.
> 
> I don't like losing face where ever it is, Internet forum, amongst friends or whatever. If I don't prove this to be true how is anybody supposed to take anything I say seriously? I have no choice I have to have sex with him again!


Why do you need to be taken seriously on the Internet? That last line cements the fact I won't take anything you say seriously :sly:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> You bastard! I'm confused as hell. I know the warrior looking guy is not the person I met and I know I met the person in the first picture without the beard that's how I remember him. BUT 2 and a half years on and he has a beard now in the recent pictures I have of him I'm trying to compare them now, the eyebrows and the eyes are the same.
> 
> I don't like losing face where ever it is, Internet forum, amongst friends or whatever. If I don't prove this to be true how is anybody supposed to take anything I say seriously? I have no choice I have to have sex with him again!


Well if you'd listened to me on page 2 you wouldn't be in this mess. Stevie wonder could see that wasn't the same guy


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

tamara said:


> You bastard! I'm confused as hell. I know the warrior looking guy is not the person I met and I know I met the person in the first picture without the beard that's how I remember him. BUT 2 and a half years on and he has a beard now in the recent pictures I have of him I'm trying to compare them now, the eyebrows and the eyes are the same.
> 
> I don't like losing face where ever it is, Internet forum, amongst friends or whatever. If I don't prove this to be true how is anybody supposed to take anything I say seriously? *I have no choice I have to have sex with him again! [/*QUOTE]
> 
> Are you for real? If this has gone down the way you said it has, you know the guy has BS'd you and your answer is to sleep with him again. Yeah, that'll sure show him. Genius :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Kloob said:


> He hasn't lied. He never sent that picture claiming it was him it was me that took it from his whatsapp profile picture.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So did I. Maybe we're super smart and Essexboy is a div?


Cheeky.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Cheeky.


I know :tongue:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

:cool2:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

tamara said:


> He hasn't lied. He never sent that picture claiming it was him it was me that took it from his whatsapp profile picture.


So what's the problem... am I missing something lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

shogun.dog said:


> so thats my question, muscles bring you girl like in geordie shore or not i'm asking this because in my stupid country girls dont give a phuck about your psyque


where you from?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> where you from?


He said Chile.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> He said Chile.


ok I heared its cold there


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> ok I heared its cold there


Only in the autumn/winter. Great food. Incredible sights.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have snatch hanging off every bodypart as I am so muscular :whistling:

Sh1t, just remembered, nobody can see my muscles as they are covered in my perma-bulk


----------



## shogun.dog (Nov 1, 2013)

lol


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

i like my men with a bit of everything and if hes minted then i suppose it would be a bonus lol as for women i suppose it depends on the individual but there's no doubt a lot like to cling to rich guys but i think most go for personality.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I get much more attention at 14 stone than I did at 10 stone. And my body looks **** so anyone in shape must do ok


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Muscles might get you a front row seat, but without the character and confidence to back it up, you don't get a backstage pass.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> arms and chest to a drunk bird is like a mixed grill to an ethiopian.


This deserves a million likes lol


----------

